# Bootlooping On Miui



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I just flashed the new miui ics through boot manager. Checked all three boxes and I got bootloops pulled the battery and wiped thru clockwork. Still a no go. Can I go wipe in stock recovery and not mess anything up? Anyone else having this problem?

Running 1.9.23 now does that make a difference? 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

NicT said:


> I just flashed the new miui ics through boot manager. Checked all three boxes and I got bootloops pulled the battery and wiped thru clockwork. Still a no go. Can I go wipe in stock recovery and not mess anything up? Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Running 1.9.23 now does that make a difference?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It doesn't work with boot manager yet as far as I know.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

I've heard many people say the new ICS version of MIUI will not work with Boot Manager for whatever reason. They were getting bootloops just like you. If you want to run it, I would suggest sbf'ing and doing a clean install. For now, I wouldn't mess with Boot Manager while on that rom.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so if I sbf will it mess up my set ups with boot manager? Its all stored on my card right?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, you are correct. From my understanding, Boot Manager operates from your sdcard and doesn't touch anything on the phone itself.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I myself run boot manager and no and Sbf (or 12) will not mess any of your SD roms up. You will just have to set up your phone rom again (2nd Init) and then you can boot back into all your roms.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> I've heard many people say the new ICS version of MIUI will not work with Boot Manager for whatever reason. They were getting bootloops just like you. If you want to run it, I would suggest sbf'ing and doing a clean install. For now, I wouldn't mess with Boot Manager while on that rom.


 some roms work after pulling battery on bootmanger.

Sent from the future on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

NicT said:


> I just flashed the new miui ics through boot manager. Checked all three boxes and I got bootloops pulled the battery and wiped thru clockwork. Still a no go. Can I go wipe in stock recovery and not mess anything up? Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Running 1.9.23 now does that make a difference?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


just navigate to the bootmanager folder within clockwork recovery and flash the update.zip file. You'll get your phone back.

Sent from the future on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------

